# 1967 Evinrude 18 hp Fastwin



## BassSlacker08 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have had the motor for over a year now and I love it. Can't beat an old two stroke. But i have a terrible time just idling meaning well it just won't idle. So after a summer of wearing my right arm out I have decided to fix that. Anyone know how? My motor is a 67' evinrude 18 fastwin.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Start off getting a manual,Jim might be able to help you there.Clean the carb & put a set of points & condenser in it.You might have to check the electrical if it still idles bad,might have possably a bad coil.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 10, 2010)

make sure your low speed jet is adjusted correctly, if so take the carb apart and see if anythings gum'd up. like said before i'd also make sure i have a good spark while everythings apart


----------



## BassSlacker08 (Mar 10, 2010)

ok thanks i will take the carb off today and clean it with some thinner and get a kit for it and see if that helps.


----------



## BassSlacker08 (Mar 12, 2010)

So i cleaned the carb and it will still wouldn't idle so i went ahead and looked at the fuel pump and turns out the line to the carb is crap and the part the line goes on broke so i ordered a new one and it will idle and runs better than before. The carb had some crap in it. The fuel pump runs when the motor runs so the faster the motor the better the fuel pump would work so thats why it wouldn't idle the fuel pump was stopped up until you got the motor running high rpm's.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 12, 2010)

good tip brother


----------



## BassSlacker08 (Mar 15, 2010)

Anyone know how to change the rubber mounts on the side of the motor? I think i have to drop the the lower unit to change them.


----------



## Jacob247365 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi, I have an 18hp evinrude fastwin 1967. IT starts up fine, and stays running, however it is not fast at all. I have changed the sparks, and the carb seems okay. It doesnt get to that purring noise, it sounds slow. When I play with the choke it speeds up a bit, but then it gets choked out. Can anyone tell me why it is running slow?


----------



## spinfisher (Jun 24, 2011)

Start with the carb. maybe run some seafoam through it to clean it out. worst come to worst you may have to re-build it, have a look at the fuel pump also. change the fuel lines if they're old. Spin


----------



## BaitCaster (Jun 24, 2011)

Start with the carb. I have a 1957 18hp Fastwin Rude and was having the same problem. After cleaning the carb she now idles beautifully! Post a picture. I love old motors.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 25, 2011)

Couple things noone has touched on yet as far as idle quality goes. 
Coil spacing - The coils must be exactly in-line with the machined mount face they are on. Any farther forward and you will notice where the coils have been hitting the flywheel as it rotates. This causes the idle timing to become highly erratic as the mag plate oscillates back and forth wth each revolution as the flywheel magnets drag across the coil laminations and pull the mag plate assembly forward. Probably the #1 reason a points engine will not idle like a watch once the carb has been cleaned. Pull the engine through and see if you notice the mag plate moving back and forth with each revolution.
Points Gap - The points contact surfaces must be clean and smooth. Once cleaned they should be set at .020" when the lobe of the points cam has the points fully open. You will see the word "TOP" on the apex of the lobe.


----------

